# head growth



## afriel10 (Apr 1, 2011)

at what age does a German shepherds head stop growing ?






here is a picture at 11 months tell me wat u think


----------



## rashadlc (Apr 8, 2011)

They usually stop growing in height around 12 months, but will fill out around 3 years. Might grown up to an inch of fat and will fill out in the chest and legs. Your GSD looks perfect.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Your dog looks good but it is hard to tell from that distance and angle. Better to have a head-on photo.


----------



## sambitjohn (Dec 21, 2014)

i think he is perfect for his age..it's good to keep him slim at this age.nice gsd.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

My GSD is 7 mos old. Her head, tail and paws have always looked small for her body. I think the head stands out because of the ear thing.

Unless your GSD is one in a Billion, it will all work out just fine! Enjoy and take lots of picts!


----------

